# coil to distributor cap electrical connections?



## lenlore (Oct 13, 2011)

Tuning up an 8N with front mount distributor. The coil has two electrical connectors, the spring pigtail and another bent connector. Is the bent connector supposed to make contact with the small button on the distributor cap? It looks like it does with the old coil, but the new one does not touch unless I was to bend it. I'm assuming that I should bend it to make contact, but I want to check with someone wiser than myself in these matters.


----------



## Garylou (May 19, 2020)

I recently had to replace my coil on my front mount and I found I had to bend down the one you are speaking of. Pretty bad when you have to "fix" a new part so you can use it. I guess the days of quality control are gone. Other than that, the new coil solved my problem. Good luck.


----------



## lenlore (Oct 13, 2011)

Garylou,
Thanks. That confirms my thoughts.


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

I just learned this on my '40 9N front mount. 

The older I get the more I find I need to learn.

- Joe -


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

The older I get the more I find that I have forgotten.


----------



## johnlevis (Dec 29, 2020)

smae issue facing me also


----------

